# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum > [Question] Fumigation certificate

## ians

I have to send some shutter board to Namibia.

Do I need a fumigation certificate?

If so how do I go about getting one?

I cut and sander the shutter board into shapes.

----------


## GillianW

Hi Ian

Your freight forwarder should be able to tell you and possibly arrange it for you as will need to know the Namibian regulations. SGS can do it but have no experience with them - they have offices in SA and Namibia. (When we have needed anything fumigated it has been arranged by our freight forwarder so should have good contacts but we are importers). 

Last resort would be to phone the Depart of Agriculture in Namibia.

----------


## ians

thanks for the response Gillian.

----------

